# Gelling for Tungsten at Indoor Events?



## justsomedude (Apr 20, 2012)

How many of you gel your speedlites to match ambient lighting at indoor event shoots?

I normally do not gel at events, but then again my past event work has typically been in low-light environments where ambient lighting isn't an issue. However, I shot an event in a ballroom the other day, and the results look hideously "point-and-shoot"-ish. Meaning, the people are all balanced to flash, but the background is that hideous orange tungsten glow. To make matters worse, the walls were all wallpapered a deep yellow-ish orange hue, so the contrast in color balance is extremely obvious, and makes the photos look atrociously amateur. 

I started painting in a white balance correction in Lightroom on the background, but then realized I didn't have the time to do it on 200 photos. I'm chalking this up as a lesson learned, and if I had to do it again I'd definitely gel with a CTO correction. Do many of you do this in environments with heavy tungsten lighting?


----------

